# dryfired in error



## yellowlab (Dec 26, 2004)

future son in law accidently (didn't know any better) dry-fired my new matthews LX Bow / question: Are the limbs ruined? Please let me know ASAP Thanks


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

I would most definantly have it checked out by a pro shop. Was the bow maxed out? What # was it set at?

Or you could always make the soon to be get you a NEW one, I am sure he is still in the impress the new father-in-law stage.


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Most new bows these days wont be damaged by a dry fire. Did you have stabilizer string leeches and limb savers on it they will all help a little?
I had someone do it to my bow once that was 1995 and it never had a problem. the nock flew off, that was about it.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Without question, you should check it out. Chances are, your bow is OK. Some companies even do dry fire tests on their bows.


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

*No Big Deal....*

I know that this goes against commonly accepted teachings but it is a pretty sorry bow design that cannot take a few dry fires without ill effects. Standard design practice for any dynamic structure is to assume that at some point it will be abused and that therefore the design must be able to absorb that abuse without problem. Don't get into the habit of dry firing the bow or you will eventually develop problems. For this one time, however, just give the bow a close visual examination at the normal discontinuities (connections, notches ect.) and that should be enough. Hope you didn't call your future son-in-law too many harsh names.....


----------



## *red-ranger* (Nov 14, 2004)

*son in law*

1st mistake you made was to let him handle it
2nd mistake calling him son-in-law
and hopefully not the 3rd mistake taking him hunting with you 

lol bow should be fine but strighten his a__ out


----------



## TimClark (Sep 25, 2004)

I would bring the bow to a local pro-shop tell them what happened, and they will check out the bow, if there is anything wrong, it is probably the axles, washers, or one other thing but I can't exactly remember right now.


----------



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

The limbs are unlikely to be damaged, but there may be some damage to the string and/or cables. You might notice a little bit of fuzziness on them. Don't worry about it too much, but (of course) get it checked over.


----------



## Hornet1022 (Nov 10, 2004)

I've seen my buddy's wife dryfire her's at least ten times. Always thought she had an arrow in but didn't. Bow's fine, all it did was take all the stretch out of her strings.


----------

